# Smoker Chips



## Tom (Jul 15, 2013)

Can I use wood chips for smoking (apple, cherry) for "oaking" wine? I never thought of it till yesterday when I was smoking chicken.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 15, 2013)

Officially, yes you can. The real question is "should I?".

The oak used by most winemakers (barrels, stalves, slats, cubes, or even chips) have been toasted to at least some degree. Typically, there are 3 levels of toast (Light, Med, and Dark) each one haveing different flavors imparted to the wine. 

You should be OK with just about any hard wood. DO NOT use pine or any type of soft wood. 

I would experiment and toast your oak in the oven at 450 - 475 degrees. Toast them until you smell the wood aromas (not talking smoke here). 10 to 15 minutes should be good for a start, though you can adjust the time to suit your own tastes. Also, I would remove all wood bark befor I toast.

You also ned to be very sure that there are no additives in the wood.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2013)

John thanks for the reply. I was thinking of Cherry and apple chips. non smoked.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 15, 2013)

What about smoking them outside on the grill ? 

Unless you live alone - if I tried that inside I might be living alone - LOL


----------



## jpsmithny (Jul 15, 2013)

Tom said:


> Can I use wood chips for smoking (apple, cherry) for "oaking" wine? I never thought of it till yesterday when I was smoking chicken.



I've gone the other way. I used the oak that came out of my carboy to smoke meats.


----------



## Thig (Jul 15, 2013)

Just a thought here, do any of you use the wood chips in your smoker or grill after taking them from the wine?


----------



## roger80465 (Jul 15, 2013)

Thig said:


> Just a thought here, do any of you use the wood chips in your smoker or grill after taking them from the wine?



I do that all the time! It is a great way to recycle the oak and it gives a great flavor to the meat. I keep a bag by my smoker at all times.


----------



## jpsmithny (Jul 15, 2013)

Thig said:


> Just a thought here, do any of you use the wood chips in your smoker or grill after taking them from the wine?


 Thig, See the post just before yours.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 15, 2013)

I have taken used wine oak sticks and placed then in a 1 gallon of vodka. It really mellows the vodka and very decent due to the flavors of the wine and oak.


----------



## Thig (Jul 15, 2013)

jpsmithny said:


> Thig, See the post just before yours.



They both posted at 4:09, sorry about that.


----------



## jpsmithny (Jul 15, 2013)

Thig said:


> They both posted at 4:09, sorry about that.



No worries. Just glad to see we all have similar interests and ideas.


----------



## Putterrr (Jul 16, 2013)

Yesterday we had a steak marinated in wine and pepper cooked on the Green egg and I used the oak chips from the LE Italian Nebbiolo. It was fantastic. Looking forward to the oak cubes from the same wine later this fall

cheer


----------



## JohnT (Jul 17, 2013)

I would avoid putting oak chips (or any wood for that matter) directly into your grill. 

Here is the reason.. Hard wood ash is very corrosive! Keep in mind that the traditional way to manufacure lye is to boil some hard wood ash.. 

I know what you are thinking.. But I use charcoal. Well, charcoal is processed and is mostly carbon and is, therefore, far less corrosive then wood.

if you love your grill (and what man doesn't?) wrap up your chips in tinfoil for later removal or go out and get one of those cast iron smoke boxes.


----------

